# Can I use all the guidelines in your BURN THE FAT ebook for gaining muscle mass?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I have your BURN THE FAT ebook; it’s great thanks, but now that I’m lean enough my aim is bodybuilding and muscle gain.I read your information on body types in chapter 5 of your book and it was very interesting. I am definitely an ectomorph body type. I am getting good results gaining about 1 [...]

*Read More...*


----------

